# Anyone heard of or use Modern Fulfillment?



## DCILY (Sep 6, 2011)

So I'm looking to begin using a fulfillment service to expand my reach and reduce my hands on time with all the shipping logistics. I previously printed with JakPrints and shipped everything from my studio.

I've looked into printing with Jak again (I had a good experience) and using someone like Shipwire for fulfillment, but through the forum here I discovered PrintMojo who screenprints and ships. Which is great! But I wanted to find something similar for comparative research.

I came across Modern Fulfillment, which seems to do much of the same as PrintMojo. There's a $20 monthly fee, but then it's only $2.15 per order. I also like that I can send them my own custom envelopes or include custom inserts with the shirts.

Has anyone used them? How's there customer service? Quality? Turn-around time? I was surprised to not find anyhing about them while searching around the site.

Here's there site:
Modern Fulfillment Services - Media Fulfillment - Ecommerece Fulfillment - Products - Shirts

Thanks.
Brian


----------



## typographyshop (May 5, 2008)

Hi Brian, I see this is an older post but I'm curious if you have used Modern Fulfillment. I too am surprised to come up with next to no information about them online.


----------



## marcforsyth1988 (Jun 24, 2012)

typographyshop said:


> Hi Brian, I see this is an older post but I'm curious if you have used Modern Fulfillment. I too am surprised to come up with next to no information about them online.


I just spoke with a rep, and their pricing has changed. They charge per item and for shipping too, just like spreadshirt and the other fulfillment sites. Pretty pricey, too.


----------

